# Stuck in Tampa looking for 1/3 and 1/4



## czar (Jan 3, 2014)

Flight to city cancelled. Looking for two nights in or anywhere near Tampa!


----------



## momeason (Jan 4, 2014)

There are Evergreen Club members close by. Hospitality Club you could join, for over 50


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 4, 2014)

Had several phone calls about that from various FLL people:

One was cold calling anyone on REDWEEK. Suggested they grab ANY motel room they could still find.

My one guest called 4 days before and rented another unit for week 1.

And another guest called FRI AM wanting to stay on in my F/W unit for 2 additional nights (duh?) (no have that week), but I did call the Front Desk who told me they had already been offered a discounted rack rate smaller unit (1 down from a 2bdr). I called guests back and suggested they better take it - everyone was looking and THAT was the best rate.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 4, 2014)

airbnb.com might also be available


----------



## czar (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. We rented a minivan and drove.


----------

